# Dnp?



## Nachez (Nov 12, 2005)

is there any articles on DNP?
how long does it take to start kicking in full gear?
ive heard 3 days

could i take it with  Lipo 6?
or clen?
or a weak amphetamine?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 12, 2005)

I wouldn't touch any other stimulants on DNP. I actually just started today, 200mg.

http://www.geocities.com/byggdegstor/dnpforside


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 12, 2005)

WTF??? why the hell would any sane individual even think about stacking DNP with other stimulants, surely the DNP is enough for fatloss on its own no? do you have a deathwish or something?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 12, 2005)

Some people run mild amounts of T3 while on it.


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 12, 2005)

yeah but clen and DNP?


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 13, 2005)

Actually, a stimulant is good in the morning. Most people stack with ECA, but I found that just a little C with breakfast was enough.

Everything you could want to know about DNP is here: http://www.conversionboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2084

My recent DNP journal is here: http://www.conversionboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2600


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 13, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> yeah but clen and DNP?


I know several people  (1 who competes inthe Olympia every year) that run clen/dnp simul.


----------



## topolo (Nov 13, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> I know several people  (1 who competes inthe Olympia every year) that run clen/dnp simul.




name dropper


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 13, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> I know several people  (1 who competes inthe Olympia every year) that run clen/dnp simul.



That would be scary jitters and heart racing Id think. Ive never ran dnp, its one of the few bb drugs that there little info on it. It gets a real bad rap because newbies that think they don't feel anything and they up the dose and go kill themselves and send others to jail for their stupidity.


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 13, 2005)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> That would be scary jitters and heart racing Id think. Ive never ran dnp, its one of the few bb drugs that there little info on it. It gets a real bad rap because newbies that think they don't feel anything and they up the dose and go kill themselves and send others to jail for their stupidity.


I prefer not to raise my body temp 3-5degrees for extended periods of time.

DNP is harsh stuff.


----------



## ag-guys (Nov 14, 2005)

stay away from DNP it's VERY dangerous

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## Purdue Power (Nov 14, 2005)

I am going to be running a couple weeks of DNP before the turn of the year.  Take some time to read as much as you can from the link that Pirate provided.  If it is the same one that he gave me, it will give you more information than you would have ever expected.  After reading it, I felt a lot better about DNP.

And yes, I would suggest a mild stimulant, most likely Caffeine, to boost your energy while the DNP zaps your energy by inhibiting glycolysis.


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 14, 2005)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Ive never ran dnp, its one of the few bb drugs that there little info on it.


Very wrong. There is more research that has been done on DNP than just about any other drug that bodybuilders use. It has been used as a fatloss agent for around a century. Reading the link I provided above will just touch on the vast information available about DNP, and much of the scientific testing has been done on humans.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 14, 2005)

IMO its a risky thing to use....why not just suffer with a more strict diet and more cardio to lose the fat?


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 14, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Very wrong. There is more research that has been done on DNP than just about any other drug that bodybuilders use. It has been used as a fatloss agent for around a century. Reading the link I provided above will just touch on the vast information available about DNP, and much of the scientific testing has been done on humans.



Well converisionboard has been the only board that indepth of info. This board which has great information once you get past is (insert random group) genes better then (insert random group). I have only found two or three threads that are informative as informative as the one you posted


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 15, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> IMO its a risky thing to use....why not just suffer with a more strict diet and more cardio to lose the fat?


I agree. As much shit as I use now the last thing I need is DNP. Just me


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 15, 2005)

IMO DNP isn't even on the same playing field as steroids....its like if you inject a couple hundred mg more test then needed you may get some bloat or gyno.....take a few too many mg of DNP and you die. I think DNP is a huge gamble with your life since you can never tell how you will react to it...its not meant to ingest.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 16, 2005)

Today is day 5 on DNP (still early in day 5) and I barely feel its presence. I'm currently @ 400mg.


----------



## JACKED (Nov 16, 2005)

I've read that Dinitrophenol is a hazardous Material when used in High dosages and also flammable. I've also read that since there isn't an upper limit on the increase in  body heat it makes DNP particularly dangerous. I've also read more negatives than positives on it. Even back in the late 90's when I remember it coming around the gym the older guys would just shake their heads. 
Can't knock anybody for trying shit No doubt, But what is wrong with Ephedra, caffene, and strict diet? Unless you're competing,  having superlow bodyfat is not really that beneficial. But I guess without guys experimenting we'd have nothing to go on as to what works and what dosen't. Truly not for me. I barely use thermo agents for my cutting. Hell, I barely do cardio pre-contest.


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 16, 2005)

Some pros use DNP/clen and diet w/ cardio for 4-6 weeks for contest prep....It makes the diet duration much...much shorter, which makes everyone happier.  Dieting puts most people in bad moods anyway.


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 16, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> Dieting puts most people in bad moods anyway.


damm right, i'm very lousy company when cutting, very irritable, it sucks, i've also noticed i don't have much patience on the juice, i mean i just don't seem to be able to leave things, i seem enjoy a bit of conflict and at times a can be very arrogant and cocky when talking to people, which is the total opposite to my normal character! so now that i'm cutting on test, its gonna be a tough few weeks!


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 16, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Today is day 5 on DNP (still early in day 5) and I barely feel its presence. I'm currently @ 400mg.


The "sides" of DNP are so overrated. At 175 lbs, I had no problem with 400mg/day. I was just a bit warmer and didn't feel great after waking. My girlfriend asked what was wrong with me because my cum was piss yellow.   I actually set some personal records in the gym while on DNP. I don't understand why some say you can't lift on it.


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 16, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> The "sides" of DNP are so overrated. At 175 lbs, I had no problem with 400mg/day. I was just a bit warmer and didn't feel great after waking. My girlfriend asked what was wrong with me because my *cum was piss yellow.*  I actually set some personal records in the gym while on DNP. I don't understand why some say you can't lift on it.


 
 WTF is all that about?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2005)

He was taking care of two things at once.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't think DNP was ever intended to ingest...at least steroids were intended to be used in our bodies.

If someone said drinking 8oz of used motor oil per day would lead to rapid fat loss would you do it? It may work but ya know in the back of your mind its wrong and possibly deadly. I realize that is probably an extreme example.


----------



## JACKED (Nov 17, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> The "sides" of DNP are so overrated. At 175 lbs, I had no problem with 400mg/day. I was just a bit warmer and didn't feel great after waking. My girlfriend asked what was wrong with me because my cum was piss yellow.  I actually set some personal records in the gym while on DNP. I don't understand why some say you can't lift on it.





			
				PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> My girlfriend asked what was wrong with me because my cum was piss yellow.


Thats just plain nasty. Toxic Jiz . 

No but for real, I've heard people can't and are not supposed to work out real hard on DNP. I would have to agree with that because I can't workout on CLEN. Thermos just make me waaay too wired and the Lactic acid I get from it;OMG!!  It may be genetic as to who may get away with using it or not. If you've got a super low metabolism, or keep relatively low body temp or something. But with all pharmaceuticals its gonna be give or take.


----------



## Nachez (Nov 22, 2005)

*da DNP*

i actually ran it with extacy
made it work better.


----------



## Nachez (Nov 22, 2005)

DNP works good but damnit i gained the weight i lost right back in 3 days

grrrrrrrrrrr

damn binging sadly i was on clen when i got off
how much cardio do u got  to do for clen to work?
i like clen better then ECA cause
ECA gives u shrinkage below the belt and kills sex drive


----------



## Mudge (Nov 22, 2005)

Took 10 days to feel the DNP, I was on 600mg for 3 days before it was getting harsh (day 10).


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 23, 2005)

Mudge what kind of fat loss did you get out of those 10 days? Or are you not done with it yet??


----------



## Mudge (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm still going, and you have to stop to see the water go away.


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 23, 2005)

The bloats a bitch. I'm running it at 400 mg/day right now.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 23, 2005)

let me know how that goes guys...i'll never do it either way, but I am curious to your results.


----------



## LAM (Nov 23, 2005)

I have run DNP at 200 (no effect), 400 (good effect) and at 600 (can barely get around the house and working out isn't even an option).

for me the water takes about 4-5 to leave once you are off.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 23, 2005)

Yeah I could not work out on the 3rd day @ 600 (again, after previously being on for a total of 10 days). Even the day afterwards (200mg to let the levels die down a bit) I was  not very strong, but was at least able to make it through my workouts.

So for those who want to use it a little heavier, take a week or whatever off from training, and prepare to feel like shit at the upper levels. You probably dont want people to be smelling you at the end of your days either, after sweating all day long.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 23, 2005)

I should add I was originally doing my entire dose in the AM to avoid late night problems with working out, when you are really supposed to spread it out. So at the moment I'm doing 400mg in 2 doses, so far so good.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 24, 2005)

What are the fat burning differences between say a 10 day run of DNP at 400mg, and approx 100mcg of T3 for 4-8 weeks? Lets assume you are on test for the both for an even comparison.

I don't know what the time off would be for DNP so lets just say in a 2 month period of using DNP cycled on and off vs the T3 on for the entire time.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 24, 2005)

I have never run that much T3. Most people only run the DNP for 10 days or so, I'm not sure how long my friend has been on consecutively but he runs very low doses and loses about 1 solid pound of fat per day calculated via % making T3 nowhere near in the realm.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 24, 2005)

Since I have never ran T3 I wouldn't know the dose I could run it at. I've heard of people going as high as 200mcg per day. I tend to be sensive to mose things so I'll probably have to ramp up the first time I do it to get an idea of how I react to it.

Mudge long tern what do you think is safer to use? I realize there is probably much higher short term risks with DNP. Is there any studies of DNP use in humans and effects over longer periods of time? Do you think DNP is widely used in pro bodybuilding?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 24, 2005)

Pro bodybuilding is anyones guess, I'm not an insider so I dont know. I suppose it would be interesting to know more about what they do, but I honestly dont go looking for that information. There are boards where certain pros travel though.

Have you read this thread? There is a 321 day reference in there.
http://www.conversionboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2084


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 24, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Pro bodybuilding is anyones guess, I'm not an insider so I dont know. I suppose it would be interesting to know more about what they do, but I honestly dont go looking for that information. There are boards where certain pros travel though.
> 
> Have you read this thread? There is a 321 day reference in there.
> http://www.conversionboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2084



That was a ton info and took over an hour to read through. I find some of it interesting.

What I don't get is he says that T3 is NOT catabolic but rather anabolic. I can't see that being true otherwise people would not be so stuck on running it with an AAS. He even goes on to say he gained like 5lbs of LBM using T3.

The fat burning effects from DNP seem amazing, but it still scares me to take something that is intended for industrial uses rather then medical uses.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 25, 2005)

Anabolic perhaps in smaller doses not larger, because it is involved in the metabolization of proteins.


----------



## jazman27 (Sep 23, 2009)

*DNP for weight loss*

Hey guys & gals.

I've just started a cycle of DNP in tablet form from Syntrop.

They're 200mg each and it's still day one.

I've just create a blog to post everyday what's happening and what kinda impact it's having.

I've done ZERO exercise for years - so I'm dying to see what effects DNP has on my system.

I'd appreciate any support and here's the blog address:
DNP Weight Loss - Revealing the truth about Dinitrophenol

Your comments will be appreciated.

BTW - I'm only taking vitamin supps whilst on DNP (although I've heard T3 helps)?

Regards,
Mark


----------



## SupremoT (Sep 24, 2009)

www. buydnp. net 


is that a legit site? wut u guys think, i put space after www. cuz i dont have 25 posts yet heh


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 24, 2009)

SupremoT said:


> www. buydnp. net
> 
> 
> is that a legit site? wut u guys think, i put space after www. cuz i dont have 25 posts yet heh



retard much.  You have already been told once.


----------

